# shower turns on by itself



## arrivalanche (Aug 23, 2009)

We moved into this house a few mths ago which was just remodeled by the owner which I guess was a GC. Anyways the master bathroom has a standup shower with a big rain shower head with the line coming out of the ceiling straight down to the head. After you use the shower, maybe like 5 mins after, you will hear it just start sprinkeling almost to where you would think someone turned it on. It actually will do it randomly throughout the night/day. It kinda gets to be a little errie. The last owner told us that it was just water that was still in the line, but I dont fully trust him. I was thinking that it was most likely the valve on the wall. There is the temp control, but there is also a knob that turns the water on and off. I would almost think that maybe there is a slow amount of water getting through and eventually it goes up the tube then runs over into the head.

Id just like to get some opinions.

Aaron


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Call Ghostbusters


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I would think your valve is leaking, replace the cartridge and that should take care of it.


----------



## arrivalanche (Aug 23, 2009)

It just makes me wonder though because it was just remodeled like a year ago. Plus its a tial wall and I dont know what it would take to get to the valve.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

i have the EXACT same problem.

i don't think its leaking. what is happening is that when you turn OFF the shower there is still some water in the line between the valve and the shower head. but because there is no longer any pressure it doesn't come out. the nozzle holes on the shower are very small and it takes time for the water - by gravity - to come out. then like 5 hours later (randomly) it sprinkles for a couple of minutes and stops.

2 possible solutions:

1) your rain shower pipe should be shaped to stop gravity from working the water out of the pipe. i.e. there should be an up-turn to the shower head pipe right before the shower head.

2) relieve the pressure by opening the lower tub valve (if it is installed in the shower) which some people use for feet washing.

Knucklez


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

When you turn the shower off, the shower head will still be full of water. This water won't drain right out unless air can get in and occupy the space vacated by the water.

(hypothesis follows)

Sometimes this happens immediately but sometimes it may be minutes or hours later, water will drip out some sprayer holes while air is drawn in through other holes. When a good flow of air entering and bubbling to the top of the head is established then water will come out through other holes rapidly. With a shower head pointing straight down, which holes admit air and which holes drip water is not that predictable (the holes are all about on the same level) and the delay before the water drains out will be longer. Usually there is only a few seconds' worth of water


----------



## arrivalanche (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the info guys. i think most likely i will just deal with it.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Also, sometimes this can be caused by plumber's grease inside the shower valve and can be corrected by taking the valve apart and wiping it clean.
Mike


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

they had somethig like this happening on ....Ask this old House ...for 3 years a guy had his sink in the bathroom cold OK.... hot OK,but with a combo at anytime it would shut off.there was some solder balls in the spout and both pressure of hot cold pushed the ball into the air aiter opening.remove the shower head and open both hot cold and flush it out...check the shower head for solder or rust pieces.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Another hypothesis: The shower valve has a slow leak but instead of having water drip from the shower head, surface tension keeps the water from going through the spray holes until some amount of water accumulates in the shower head and the air still in the shower head and now trapped above the layer of water becomes somewhat compressed. Then the water all comes out in the next few seconds. Several minutes later the process repeats.

Is the shower head set for a very fine spray meaning the holes are very small?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have that happen

But only ONCE after we take a shower
Then its done

If it keeps doing it then you have a leak
I tested a leak & it can produce 3-5g an hour
That adds up to a lot of water


----------



## arrivalanche (Aug 23, 2009)

Its usually just once about 5 mins after a shower, but it does happen randomly other time just not that often.


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

If it's once, its most likely just excess water in the pipe from your shower. If you think/want to check if you have a leak in the valve causing it to continually send water through the pipe, remove the shower head and see if the pipe constantly leaks. 

Additionally, what kind of condition is the showerhead in? If nozzles are dirty/clogged, all of the water may not be escaping in that initial dump @ the average 5 minute mark. It may be taking gravity longer to force through the build up.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

The EXACT same thing happened at our house. Crazy thing is, my parents were gone for a week, and it did it mid week, I never use their shower I use the one downstairs. Scared the crap out of me!


----------



## arrivalanche (Aug 23, 2009)

yea I personally dont use this shower, and when my girlfriend is out of town it will do it at some random point. Scared the crap out of me the first time.


----------

